# Manufactured toppers - ideas?



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Several here cast things and could make them. My purchased walking stick has a rounded knob at the top, a part of the original, simple stick. The cane makers have illustrated some beautiful handles. What sorts of manufactured toppers have you used or considered for a walking or hiking stick?

Of course, my first thoughts go to Marine Corps paraphernalia. Challenge coins, insignia, even gear shift knobs with Marine stuff engraved or embedded are readily available. My favorite weapon some 44 years ago was the 40 mm M-79 grenade launcher. Those little shell casings would be about right, but fat chance I'd locate one now, although I hear they are still used a bit. I have even seen ads for canes with officer and NCO sword handles, and KABAR handles.

Any other ideas you'd care to share?


----------



## Shawn C (Dec 28, 2012)

I have seen antique doorknobs used - they are kind of cool looking. I tried one once and it worked out, It was a glass knob with an old oxidized brass base. They can be hard to find, as you must cruise the antique stores, or flea markets. Not always real cheap either.


----------

